# Elvira finished



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

I finished up my Elvira kit, (I've got lots of spare time right now). I really enjoyed this kit and only tweeked a couple of things, (earrings and a new spiderweb).


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

nice build !....... hehehehehe great assemblege too !


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a great Elvira, she looks delicious as always. I like the nylon stockings you added as well. I am about half way done with mine and now am wondering, should I try for the same effect? It is a great kit with no flash on the parts and almost a perfect fit as well. Another home run from Frank and Moebius.

Bob K.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great job, Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoa ... nice. You captured her expression very well too.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

She don't look like she has enough boobage like the real Elvira,nice job on the model.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats great! you really nailed the face!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Excellent work. The stockings look real. Nice effect. How did you do them? If you do not mind sharing. Always tried, but not great results. Thanks either way.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*Nice legs.* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Everything else is AWESOME to.

Cheers.
GHB :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job!

Sean


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments! The stockings were done by first airbrushing the legs in my flesh tone, (Americana creamy Peach craft paint) then masking off the upper band of the stocking and airbrushing with Tamiya smoke untill it was slightly lighter then I wanted the final color to be. Then removing the mask from the stockinged part of the leg, (leave the leg above the band masked) and misting on light coats of smoke on the leg and band untill the final color was achieved.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll have to remember that trick when I do my version. Thanks!



Mars - 1 said:


> Thanks for the comments! The stockings were done by first airbrushing the legs in my flesh tone, (Americana creamy Peach craft paint) then masking off the upper band of the stocking and airbrushing with Tamiya smoke untill it was slightly lighter then I wanted the final color to be. Then removing the mask from the stockinged part of the leg, (leave the leg above the band masked) and misting on light coats of smoke on the leg and band untill the final color was achieved.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Mars!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Mars, I appreciate you sharing that!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Loverly work!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks terrific!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very tasty! Nicely done!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice nacelles!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice...great trick with the stockings...thanx for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I see that your therapy is coming along nicely!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great job!


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice.

Will have to pick up a kit of Aunt Cassie.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great build-up and paint job! Masterful work.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

:thumbsup:Nice job!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

She looks SWEET! Cool!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

